
Power line corridors provide important wildlife habitat - stevemillburg
https://cloverly.com/blog/power-line-corridors-provide-wildlife-habitat/
======
detaro
Another interesting example is the "green band", the former East-German
border. One long stretch of land where for decades humans where mostly kept
away, the land kept intentionally as short, easy to surveil vegetation to
control the border, creating a habitat and travel route for various species as
a side-effect. And now target of nature conservation efforts to keep it
maintained as such a habitat.

------
Causality1
These corridors have interested me since I first noticed on Google Earth how
massive they are. Straight shots that go for miles and miles

